# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Compatibilt VHDL-AMS avec langage orient objet

## lucas67

Bonjour,

Je souhaite dvelopper un logiciel simulant un vhicule sur un parcours. Pour cela j'ai choisi le langage de modlisation VHDL-AMS (trs puissant dans la rsolution d'quations).

J'aimerai crer une interface utilisateur en langage orient objet (C#, VB, C++,...) ainsi l'utilisateur rentre les donnes (du parcours par exemple) puis le programme C# ou autre appelle directement les modules VHDL-AMS en y entrant les bonnes valeurs d'entre. Est-ce possible ??

En rsum ma question est : Y a-t-il compatibilit (C#,VB,C++,...)/VHDL-AMS ??

Merci d'avance

----------

